# ClubHead Change



## Sportsnut (Sep 22, 2010)

I have an extra set of super duper game improvemnts clubs with uniflex shafts that I am not fond of and am considering replacing the heads with Acer XK pros. Is this as easy as it seems? Can I just change out the heads and keep the shafts.

Thanks, Frank


----------



## Roadrunnergolf (Apr 15, 2021)

You can if you're not worried about your swingweight or the Flo or spine of the shaft.


----------



## Ric1990 (Apr 9, 2021)

The relation between hands and clubhead is very important. It improves the backswing, transition, and downswing 
The arms stay connected to the rib cage and the body rotates around a tilted axis. When this happens, you can clearly see that the position of the hands is well inside that of the clubhead.
As we are transitioning from the backswing into the downswing, we want the golf club to be shallowing. This is what virtually all top players do in their swings. The clubhead starts to lay down or fall behind the position of the hands and the shaft takes on a more horizontal rather than vertical appearance.
Hence, the answer again depends on what you want. If you are not worried about the swingweight or the spine of the shaft, then go for it.


----------

